# T-12 to T-8 retros



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I didn't know people still "upgraded" to T8's. With the price of labor, it would seem to be a bad investment.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/153506/PLT-10018.html

Led direct replacement with ballast removal $8.25 per lamp, $33 for four lamp fixture. 

T8 replacement ballast $12.50 for ballast, $3.00 per lamp, $24.50 per fixture. 

Labor roughly the same. Should take a skilled journeyman 20 min per fixture. 

Warranty on T8 replacement, material and workmanship 1 year. 

Warranty on LED replacement, material 5 years workmanship 1 year. 

Really no comparison. If you know your stuff you should be able to make this sale pretty quickly. 

Good luck!


----------



## Gl115 (May 14, 2016)

I agree with you both but this is what they want, its a major phone company thats penny wise and dollar foolish. I know there is a formula to figure it out I just cant locate it.


----------



## billyhunter (Mar 31, 2016)

It should be no problem to mix T8 electronic ballast and T12 Magnetic ballast in one circuit. 

Even if you upgrade T12 to T8 with Instant start ballast, you can use direct replacement LED T8 tubes which will work fine. A lot of guys carry these kind of cheap stuff

http://www.bulbspro.com/led-lamps/led-tubes/4ftt8ledtubeballastcompatible.html?brand_brand=355


----------

